# Cargo (Movie Review)



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Cargo is a SHTF movie on Netflix. Set in Australia a husband and wife with their young daughter find themselves smack dab in the middle of a Pandemic. The pandemic, that is never really explained, causes people infected to become Zombiesque type creatures. Once infected you have about 48 hours before you turn (which also isn't explained). The couple ends up on a houseboat floating up river to a military installation. Because of a turn of events they leave the boat and headout across land. Along the way they meet an aboriginal girl separated from her mother and caring for her infected father. Yada, yada, yada and some stuff happens.

So the meat and potatoes of this movie is it's not great. It's not horrible, in an entertaining way, but it doesn't reinvent the the genre. My biggest problem with the movie was everything came pretty easy to the couple. Just happened to find the houseboat, then found food, found what they needed. Exactly how SHTF wouldn't happen.

So if you're looking for something to watch and you don't mind suspending reality a bit it's a decent watch. But don't expect too much.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

So nothing is ever really explained... Wouldn't that be more like real life in an actual pandemic.
I would think the average person wouldn't know anything and would be walking around in a fog.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

deserth3 said:


> So nothing is ever really explained... Wouldn't that be more like real life in an actual pandemic.
> I would think the average person wouldn't know anything and would be walking around in a fog.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


True, but in most movies they find a way of explaining, at least a little, how things happened. The couple does find emergency boxes (presumably dropped by the government) that include a spike to kill yourself before the infection sets in but still its not really explained.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

I've seen the short the movie was based on (which can be seen on YouTube) and it was pretty good. From your review and the story line, I'm thinking the short film would have sufficed.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Thanks for the review. I just saw the ad for this the other day and added it to my list. I will save it for when I am bored or half distracted.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

didn't care for it...it wasn't very entertaining and as far as survival, well, not much to it - I don't even thin they ate more than once or twice in the movie: salvaged food once, where family issues then started...we rated it a 2 out of 5 on netflix

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just watched it. I enjoyed it. You missed the point. There is hope for humanity after humanity is doomed.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Just watched it. I enjoyed it. You missed the point. There is hope for humanity after humanity is doomed.


Apparently you're not the hard ass you play on the podcast. That movie kinda sucked.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Apparently you're not the hard ass you play on the podcast. That movie kinda sucked.


No, I guess I am not.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

It was a decent zombie flick. I've seen a lot worse.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I'm not a Zombie movie person, but I kind of like Martin Freeman, so I watched it. It wasn't horrible, a bit slow, but it held my attention to the end.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I watched it last night as the movie progressed I started to play on my phone. I finished it but it could not hold my whole attention.


----------



## amberleeladybug (May 6, 2018)

I’ve watched the original 2013 version but not the current version...it’s on the to do list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

amberleeladybug said:


> I've watched the original 2013 version but not the current version...it's on the to do list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And besides adding movies to your list to watch, what else do you do?


----------

